# Need a Good Coffee Pot



## junksta (Sep 18, 2008)

I think this would be the perfect place to get input on brewing that, mmm good cup of coffee, while gettin the fire going in the morning.  I want to buy a good coffee maker and can't find any unbiased sites for suggestions.  Any good brands of coffee you like?  Folgers and some Kona when I can afford it are my normal taste.  Cuisenart is the best maker I have found but it just conked out.


----------



## Soopah 27 (Sep 18, 2008)

20+year old Sunbeam Deluxe percolator - works every-time - no filters needed.  Cost $4.00 at a garage sale.  Money well spent - in my book.  Maxwell House or King of Arabia (arabica) on special occasions.  Kinda bought the perc as a fluke, but have loved it and the brew it produces - ever since.


----------



## SnaykeByte (Sep 18, 2008)

I bought a Kuerig B-70 about 6 months ago for my shop. Makes one cup at a time, very quickly,  perfectly every time.


----------



## velvetfoot (Sep 18, 2008)

We don't use it much, but the Krups unit we have has a thermal carafe so the coffee doesn't get burnt.  Plus, there's no hot plate to burn killowatts.


----------



## webbie (Sep 18, 2008)

Wait, Wait.............the best pot, for the best money..........

We have bought two - refurbs....
http://www.jr.com/capresso/pe/CP2_441_hy_RB/
Capresso MT500 - stainless carafe, insulated. Webwidow did a lot of research, and they are tops for the money. I was using a French Press for a long time, but this makes a good brew. 

Don't forget to try the Woodburning Roasted Coffee from Matts.
http://mattscoffee.com/

hes a forum member - I got a free sample, and it was much better than the local gourmet beans. I just ordered more....


----------



## oilstinks (Sep 18, 2008)

Im sorta bias to Bunn and my step mom working for bunn has nothing to do with it. I dont have one cause im too cheap to spend that kinda money on coffee since im used to drinkn' textile mill coffee that varies from one scoop to five scoops of coffee


----------



## Highbeam (Sep 18, 2008)

My last few pots have all been drip and all been Mr. Coffee drip style pots with a metal mesh filter. The most important features to me are delayed brewing and a 12 cup minimum capacity. I fill up a cup of coffee for the road and a big honkin thermos with the rest and have it all finished by noon every day. Yes, every day. I cut the daily black brew with the hazelnut flavor creamer from the cooler at the supermarket.  

The standard pots that are under 100$ all seem to be made by the same factory and all seem to only last a few years. Mine usually fail by leaking. 

I am a folgers man unless I stumble into some darker starbucks beans which I grind and brew the same way.


----------



## Soopah 27 (Sep 18, 2008)

Webmaster said:
			
		

> was using a French Press for a long time, but this makes a good brew.



A French press may be a good interim measure, while you evaluate options.... I used one for some time, as well - with good results.


----------



## colebrookman (Sep 18, 2008)

SnaykeByte said:
			
		

> I bought a Kuerig B-70 about 6 months ago for my shop. Makes one cup at a time, very quickly,  perfectly every time.



We also use the Kuerig and love it for a quick cup of coffee.  Amazon has a great assortment of coffee for it so it's easy to find something that suits you taste.  For a pot of coffee we have a Faberware which has the thermal pot and no hot plate which is great.
Ed


----------



## AndrewChurchill (Sep 18, 2008)

I've got a Kuerig as well and I love it!


----------



## firewarrior820 (Sep 20, 2008)

Our Bunn was the best we've ever had - paid a good $ for it - lasted for a few years then kicked the bucket.  Never got a good cup of coffee out of Mr. Coffee - Using a GE now - it does a pretty good job and doesn't leak........I miss my Bunn.  There's always a Grande Americano waiting at Starbucks that's always perfect! Now that we converted to a pellett stove we can still afford an occasional expensive cup of Joe.


----------



## eba1225 (Sep 20, 2008)

We have a Krups with the 10c insulated caraf.  Makes a decent cup and the insulated caraf keeps the coffe hot for a long time more than 4 hrs, no burnt coffee.  We only use Starbucks coffee, the coffee that puts hair on your chest.


----------



## dlpz (Sep 20, 2008)

We have a Keurig at work, I'm hooked.

Bought one for home and its the best coffee maker I have ever purchased.  Well worth the money.


----------



## biggenius29 (Sep 20, 2008)

We have a Keurig in our house.  I am the only one that drinks coffee, the wife doesnt care for it, so we only go through a few cups a day.  The Keurig is so nice, I just put a pod in and wala a cup of coffee.  You can also buy a pod that has a screen in it that you grind your own beans or use pre ground coffee to save money, that way you dont need to buy the pods all the time.


----------



## jabush (Sep 20, 2008)

I've owned a Hamilton Beach Brew Station for the last few years.  Makes good coffee...

http://www.hamiltonbeach.com/produc...tion-12-cup-coffeemaker-with-timer.php?page=1


----------



## Stevebass4 (Sep 23, 2008)

i've been using a grind and brew for the last 5 years 

the grinding is a bit loud BUT it's an excellent alarm clock 







mine also has a insulated caraf  - if you have a big lots near you these go on sale all the time for $60.00 (half of full retail)


----------



## Czech (Sep 23, 2008)

We also have the G&B;, good coffee. As mentioned, don't let it catch you unaware early in the morning stumbling through the kitchen because you're thirsty for a glass of water from the night before. That grinder goes off and you'll wet yourself!


----------



## myzamboni (Sep 23, 2008)

dlpz said:
			
		

> We have a Keurig at work, I'm hooked.
> 
> Bought one for home and its the best coffee maker I have ever purchased.  Well worth the money.



I am also hooked on the one at work (Sumatran Reserve . . . Mmmmm).

Where did you buy your Keurig from?


----------



## mikeathens (Sep 24, 2008)

I used a Braun Aromaster for about 10 years...it still works, but the indicator light went out, and I found myself leaving it on all the time.  So now, we're using a Mr. Coffee that my wife had laying around.  I'll definitely be buying the Aromaster again when the Mr. Coffee goes

http://www.braun.com/na/products/fooddrink/breakfast/coffeemakers/aromaster.html

These things brew GREAT coffee, and are only about $25.  Read some reviews on it...

As for coffee:  Equal Exchange - organic and fair trade coffee.  We go through a co-op, so it ends up being about $6.20/lb in 5 lb bags.  I like the Cafe Nica and Guatemalen, bith dark roast.  Beats the hell out folgers or maxwell house.

This winter will be brewed on my stainless percolator over the wood cook stove.


----------



## lammi66 (Sep 27, 2008)

We have a Bunn with a stainless thermal carafe and love it! Hot coffee in 3 minutes or less and I timed it right out of the box. We have been drinking Eight Oclock coffee for years. It does happen to be a Consumer Reports "Best Buy". We like Caribou coffe more, but it is more than twice the price!!


----------



## anilawr (Sep 27, 2008)

Why bother with a coffee maker that costs money and takes up space on your counter?  I use a teakettle, a thermal carafe, a Melitta cone and filter.  Fill up the carafe with water and pour the water into the kettle.  Set the Melitta cone and filter into the carafe, add drip coffee to taste (about 6 level tablespoons) and just a sprinkle of salt.  When the water comes to a boil, pour it into the cone.  When the water drips through, you’ll have coffee that tastes good to the bottom of the carafe and stays hot all day.  Heat the water on your woodstove…if the power goes out, you can still have your fix.  As for coffee, Folger’s Columbian (purchased with a coupon) does it for me!


----------



## bjkjoseph (Sep 28, 2008)

it might be a bit of a pain in the a.m. but french press is the best and you have to use coarse ground.


----------



## Joey Jones (Sep 28, 2008)

check out the geneva site , you sign up for a coffee subscription and get the coffee maker and 2# of coffee for 10  or 12$ and then you can cancel anythime but you get to keep the coffee maker....I have done this twice under my name and then my girlfriends name and they dont hassle you after you cancel  Ps buy the gold filter and you never have to invest in coffee filters again


----------



## sinnian (Sep 28, 2008)

Webmaster said:
			
		

> Wait, Wait.............the best pot, for the best money..........
> 
> We have bought two - refurbs....
> http://www.jr.com/capresso/pe/CP2_441_hy_RB/
> ...



Based on your post Craig I checked out Matt's site and found he is having a contest for the best woodpile picture.  Winner gets a coffee press / carafe and 3 bags of coffee per month for a year.  Here is a link.


----------



## 94ranger55 (Oct 2, 2008)

BUNN all the way have tried many other brands but this is a beast and the 3 min brew comes in handy ...With a bunnn you can brew a cup that taste just like a coffee shop or restaurant


----------



## myzamboni (Oct 2, 2008)

PyroBlonde said:
			
		

> Why bother with a coffee maker that costs money and takes up space on your counter?  I use a teakettle, a thermal carafe, a Melitta cone and filter.  Fill up the carafe with water and pour the water into the kettle.  Set the Melitta cone and filter into the carafe, add drip coffee to taste (about 6 level tablespoons) and just a sprinkle of salt.  When the water comes to a boil, pour it into the cone.  When the water drips through, you’ll have coffee that tastes good to the bottom of the carafe and stays hot all day.  Heat the water on your woodstove…if the power goes out, you can still have your fix.  As for coffee, Folger’s Columbian (purchased with a coupon) does it for me!



Because I drink 2 cups max per day and the Keurig system is awesome.  Cup of coffee in 30 seconds.


----------



## jebatty (Oct 2, 2008)

REI sells a great 1 cup coffee maker, fits on top of your cup, add the ground coffee, pour 1 cup of hot water from the microwave, and your great coffee is done in no time. Doesn't waste coffee, and you'll probably never again throw away brewed coffee.


----------



## Joey Jones (Oct 2, 2008)

I have been a Chock-Full-Of-Nuts fan for years with My Melior press type coffee maker, but I did discover by accident a much better coffee. It's  Yuban Organic ... Packed with so much caffine it makes you shake, plus it is a pleasant new flavor for those who drink the off shelf stuff.


----------



## webbie (Oct 2, 2008)

It's amazing how fast one gets spoiled by those coffee flavors. I was into the French Press last year, but it does bring forward some of the more bitter tastes also...so I like the drip right now....and I am into Matts Wood Burning "Early Riser" blend. I'm a "brown" coffee type....no burnt stuff for me! 

I'm getting to the point now where I can tell one or two week old beans (one or two weeks out of vac pack) from fresh.......and I don't like 'em old.

Heck, it's one of those expensive habits that makes life worth living....still way less than Starbucks.


----------



## 94ranger55 (Oct 2, 2008)

Chock-Full-Of-Nuts is also my vote


----------



## jeffee (Oct 4, 2008)

Folgers Columbian -- for over a decade.  And I am pretty picky/snobby!  I just use a cone and paper filters


----------



## Joey Jones (Oct 6, 2008)

jeffee said:
			
		

> Folgers Columbian -- for over a decade.  And I am pretty picky/snobby!  I just use a cone and paper filters




Never any recriminations for responces...Jeffee you spoke true and spread the word ... I shall try the Folgers Columbian roast... I hope it is superior to the names and products previously stated... I think you have a sense of the busy days people spend and the quick drip you suggest is a great thing. Where does one get a simple drip coffee maker with throw away filters?
Your contribution is very much appreciated....
Joey Chang


----------



## jeffee (Oct 7, 2008)

It's kind of disappointing that a simple cone to hold a filter is not very easy to get.  I looked online and found this place

http://www.sweetmarias.com/prod.brewers.shtml

scroll down about 2/3 of the way down the page to where they have "filtercone holders" if you want to have one shipped from the west coast.  Or just use one from a coffeemaker -- I just boil water in a kettle or saucepan and wait a bit (30 seconds?) then pour just enough hot water to get the coffee grounds wet, then wait just a moment for the grounds to 'expand' or whatever they do, then pour the rest of the water over the grounds.  I have the filtercone with paper filter and coffee grounds in it right on my empty cup.  You can get paper filters at any supermarket.

When coffee has finished dripping into your cup, remove filtercone and enjoy.


----------



## Joey Jones (Oct 8, 2008)

I did buy a gold permanent filter for my free Gevalia and it did serve me well until my ex absconded with it ...just to be spiteful...She doesn't even drink coffee.


----------



## tomWright (Oct 9, 2008)

Technivorm :http://www.sweetmarias.com/prod.technivorm.shtml
They do not list the one I have: http://www.technivorm.com/products/kbg741.html

The only problems are no timer, and you need to watch it while it is working if you close the spout to let the coffee brew a bit before filling the pot. But it is a very fast machine, so not a problem timewise. Heck, if you like tending a fire, I doubt you will mind tending a brewpot for a couple minutes.

Sweet Marias is a good site. I recommend them. Lots of good stuff there, even vacuum brewers, home coffee roasters and green coffee beans.
Also check out http://www.coffeegeek.com


----------



## rover47 (Oct 10, 2008)

The best and easiest way for coffee is a french press. Being the only coffee drinker in the house I can make two cups of perfect coffee in the morning as quick as boiling H2O!


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Oct 10, 2008)

French press is how a taster makes coffee.  they are more work to clean, but make better coffee by far and add to the experience.


----------



## Joey Jones (Oct 10, 2008)

My coffee consumption is limited to 1 cup per day, but that 1 cup I made was equal to 8 cups of Espresso. I had a Krupts espresso maker and used to make an 8 cup mix of espresso every morning and drink it all myself before going off to the salt mines. It was a fathers day gift, but when I left that toxic relationship ... I did forget to ask for the espresso maker... so now I have a French press Meleior coffee pot that makes 8 regular (small cups of coffee)at one time....I probably did mispell the name,  but I think it is close ...

These days I go to diners and just ask for a cup of mud...and it still tastes good to me.


----------



## jghall (Oct 11, 2008)

My kudos to the french press as well I've been brewing coffee with a press for 10 years... I have 2 different sizes a small 12 oz for brewing one cup at a time, a the large 48oz for brewing 12 cups... We use the large one most every day....


----------



## Joey Jones (Oct 11, 2008)

JHall said:
			
		

> My kudos to the french press as well I've been brewing coffee with a press for 10 years... I have 2 different sizes a small 12 oz for brewing one cup at a time, a the large 48oz for brewing 12 cups... We use the large one most every day....



Have had that coffee pot for 30 years, but did have to replace the glass caraf once through neligent handling...I think the original glass said melior and it did cost $100 back 30 years ago, bit the replacement glass pot was only $20...stainless and glass


----------



## fbelec (Oct 14, 2008)

i have a bunn and love it. it's just like the commercial bunn with a plastic cone instead of metal. you can duplicate rest/coffee shop coffee in it if you get the same coffee that they have. if you know duncan donuts out here in boston you can almost duplicate their taste with the coffee that they sell but not the same because they use a different in their makers than the one they sell as ground. but close. i make a half a pot every morning in 90 seconds


----------



## Highbeam (Oct 15, 2008)

I was shopping the coffee pot scene last night since life now dictates that 12 cups is not enough coffee in one pot. Why oh why can't the manufacturers come up with a 20 cupper? Size matters.


----------



## Joey Jones (Oct 15, 2008)

Highbeam said:
			
		

> I was shopping the coffee pot scene last night since life now dictates that 12 cups is not enough coffee in one pot. Why oh why can't the manufacturers come up with a 20 cupper? Size matters.


Highbeam, check into those 30 cup Faberware or even better Reverware. They are not so expensive anymore since there are so many pots for sale. They are always runing 20% off coupons at 'linens and things '


----------



## fbelec (Oct 16, 2008)

JoeyJ said:
			
		

> Highbeam said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



might even get more off of the price. last night i hear on the news that they are selling of everything. going out of bus sale.


----------



## Highbeam (Oct 18, 2008)

The LNT site only had a 40 cupper and that is way too much. 18-25 would be perfect. Amazing how cheap the urns are compared to the standard pots. Even a mid market drip pot is more expensive than the normal urn. Amazon has several.


----------



## johnchap (Oct 22, 2008)

being a bt cheap I go with the gevilia free offer - then buy the mesh filter at store for 4 bucks

yeah I needed to buy a little coffee to get it  "free" but it works well and the iniital coffee was a nice treat


----------



## crazy_dan (Oct 24, 2008)

a pot of water sitting on the wood stove, toss in some grounds wait a little bit then toss in part of an eggshell (makes the grounds sink to the bottom) and dip your cup off the top. I only do this about 5 months a year. the rest of the year I use my Bunn.

I brew Folgers Columbian I buy the whole bean and grind it at the store lasts me about a week if no company comes over and wants to drink coffee.
I got some Gevilia coffee given to me and it was pretty good, Man is that coffee Pricey.


----------



## Gooserider (Oct 26, 2008)

crazy_dan said:
			
		

> I got some Gevilia coffee given to me and it was pretty good, Man is that coffee Pricey.



Of course it's pricey - they have to cover the cost of all those cheapskates (like me) that order a coffee pot and then cancel...   :coolgrin: 

I forget the brand, but it's a 4 cup mini-Mr. Coffee style drip machine, I use it with whatever high-test grade coffee is on sale at the local stores "scratch and dent" rack...

Gooserider


----------



## Murphy (Nov 9, 2008)

We have used an Electric Coffee Pot by Farberware for years.  We have two because if one goes bad we have a backup and buying a second one on sale worked out great.  The coffee is good and hot and keeps a temp control without the burnt taste.  We have tried drip makers from Cuisinart to Mr. Coffee to Bunn.  Still like the Farberware the best and you do not have to use a filter because it has a metal filter included.  This coffeemaker comes in three sizes.  We like Folgers Columbian coffee and really love Dunkin Donuts medium roast coffee when we treat ourselves to a pound..... but a bit pricey for one pound.  Folgers is what we use most of the time.


----------



## tubbster (Nov 10, 2008)

I am a certified coffee nut, to the point I roast my own.

You wont find a better coffee pot than this one:
http://sweetmarias.com/prod.technivorm.shtml


----------



## crazy_dan (Dec 25, 2008)

sorry had to drag this old post up but...
My wife bought me a BUNN for Christmas (actually about a month ago) and I have given it a work out as I drink about 3-4 pots a day by myself. I have yet to have to de-scale this pot usually I have to clean them at least every week or two I get my coffee FAST just a hair over 3 MIN till it quits dripping and I can pull the filter and used grounds out. It will defiantly brew a whole pot before get the last cup drank so it is fast enough for me. 

As for Coffee I drink Folgers Columbian. Once in a while I will splurge and buy me a package of Gevalia Colombian because it is good


----------



## TreePapa (Dec 28, 2008)

JHall said:
			
		

> My kudos to the french press as well I've been brewing coffee with a press for 10 years... I have 2 different sizes a small 12 oz for brewing one cup at a time, a the large 48oz for brewing 12 cups... We use the large one most every day....



Where do you get the 48 oz. french press ?? We've used a 24 oz. french press for the last several years, before that we used a Melita drip cone (which, for those who were asking, Cost Plus imports often sells) over a glass jar. In my younger life, I worked at the coffee house at the Calif. Renaissance Faires for years and we brewed all our coffee w/ big cones and paper filters over gallon jars. I've never really liked 'lectric coffee makers, even the fancy ones.

Peace,
- Sequoia


----------

